# eggauct.com



## ForestExotics (Feb 10, 2012)

I have another website for birds at www.eggauct.com thanks for looking and registering.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm ... are those bird egg incubators good for tortoise eggs, too?


----------



## ForestExotics (Feb 10, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Hmm ... are those bird egg incubators good for tortoise eggs, too?



Not sure have never tried it on reptile eggs just birds.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, bird incubators work just fine. I have hatched everything from Seremas to Leopard geckos in my poor beat up old Hovabator


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen this site before...my roomie wants to start raising chickens but I've never kept birds before...they actually send you eggs right? Are bird eggs just super hardy, that they can be mailed? Seems like it would really cut down on your hatch rate.

Sorry if those are dumb questions. Like I said I've never raised birds before.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 10, 2012)

As long as the eggs are collected as they are laid, and are not given a chance to start to develop, they can be shipped very successfully. Hatch rates are based on a LOT of factors, including the health of the parents and the fertility of the parents. I have had eggs shipped and had 100% hatch rates, and I have had eggs shipped where none have hatched. 

If you have questions on incubating chickens, let me know, I can certainly help with that. I have bred and hatched several rare and delicate breeds, along with some of the more common ones.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 10, 2012)

Kristina said:


> As long as the eggs are collected as they are laid, and are not given a chance to start to develop, they can be shipped very successfully. Hatch rates are based on a LOT of factors, including the health of the parents and the fertility of the parents. I have had eggs shipped and had 100% hatch rates, and I have had eggs shipped where none have hatched.
> 
> If you have questions on incubating chickens, let me know, I can certainly help with that. I have bred and hatched several rare and delicate breeds, along with some of the more common ones.



Thats really cool thank you! We are moving out of our apartment and into a house with a private yard and cola has a pretty established urban chicken raising movement (cleverly named cluck-you ) even if we don't go into it this summer in the future it my goal to have a micro subsistence farm so I can eat all of the yummy things I had growing up on a real farm (...my great aunt had chickens not us, so we had fresh eggs without having to raise them ourselves, apparently I cried when I was 7 and my dad asked me if I wanted chickens... Aunt Peg's roosters traumatized me)

...sorry tangent about those TERRIFYING roosters, I've (mostly) gotten over that and the moral of the story is I plan to have chickens and you will probably get a PM before I do


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Yes, bird incubators work just fine. I have hatched everything from Seremas to Leopard geckos in my poor beat up old Hovabator



Awesome, good to know for someday when I breed my tortoises. Thanks!


----------

